# Garuda



## Garuda (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a Beretta 22LR-Model 948 with a 6" barrel. Does anyone know where I might buy a 3 1/2" barrel? Stamp indicates it was made in 1958.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

here

Barrel, .22 LR, 3-1/2", New Original, Blued


----------

